# user logon to domain...no icons



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

This morning a user logged on to the sbs 2003 domain...and the computer
hangs on the desktop with no icons...

what to do?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

its back again...the problem persists after i booted up this morning.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have the user try and run explorer.exe by control+alt+deleting and picking task manager and run explorer.exe. If this brings up the icons and it is only a single PC having problems have start looking at event logs and even perform malware checks. Usually I see this when explorer hangs on booting and this is caused alot by malware.

If the user has explorer.exe already running in the task list have them kill it and try rerunning it.


----------

